# Country Club Haunt



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys, for the last few years i have been asked by a local country club to set up a haunted house for a local country club, i try to make different areas as you will see. It presents unique challenges being inside a large nice banquet room with tons of windows during the middle of the day. Anyways would love to have some feedback and maybe ideas to improve it.
























http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c202/sk8bord9090/hallowen%2009/IMG_3487.jpg?t=1282676820


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)




----------

